# Still playing Pocket Camp but leaving the forum



## NiamhACPC (Apr 11, 2018)

Just wanted to say a quick thank you and goodbye to my friends here. I have been pummeled with spam due to my membership on this forum (and yes, I am 100% certain the spammers got my information from here) and I will be deleting my account. It's been awesome chatting with you all about the game and I will really miss you. And I look forward to still seeing you and helping you out in game. But this is intolerable.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 12, 2018)

Well then aren't we all at risk then! Yippie! >.< I'd think there would be a solution to that issue but I don't know any :/ Want to add me on PC if you need help with events and such?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 12, 2018)

I feel really sad about this news, I haven’t been getting any spam but my hotmail filter is pretty good. I’ll really miss your intelligent contributions.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 12, 2018)

You actually get spammed from being on this forum ? What do you mean ? I've never gotten spam in my email.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 12, 2018)

How are you certain it's from this forum? I've been on here for almost 4 years now and haven't gotten a single email (I use a mock email and this is literally the only thing linked to it)


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 12, 2018)

What spam have you been receiving?

Like others have said, I haven't received any spam at all and we joined around the same time. If there was a breach I'm sure your e-mail wasn't the only one compromised have you seen anyone else reporting the same thing?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 12, 2018)

if you have your settings set to receive emails for notifications, yeah that can fill up your inbox.

otherwise, this forum doesn’t send spam.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey there, I'm afraid we don't allow goodbye threads so I'll have to close this here.  The owner of the forum has already been in touch with you and had requested more information, but hasn't received anything from you as of yet.

I also want to say that any spam absolutely didn't come from TBT itself or from our site email and we've gotten no reports of this from any other member. We don't know the source and unfortunately there isn't anything we can do to help unless you can forward us the emails, which you have said you can't do. I apologize that you're upset but we need you to work with us if you'd like us to help you!


----------

